# Pool Filter Sand



## Trademark (Dec 31, 2016)

Any opinions on what's the best PFS to use?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

What brands are available to you? Are you looking for a specific brand, grain size or color?

Locally I was only able to find a couple different brands and they were light tan in color and not what I liked.


----------



## Trademark (Dec 31, 2016)

I used HTH 20 grain in my last tank. Looked nice, but as you mentioned, kind of tan. I would like something a bit brighter white when I set up my new tank.


----------

